# extra cash?



## kitten77 (Nov 15, 2006)

hi there

we have just got our 6th failed tx this morning.  now trying to move forward, but to do that need to start saving for the next tx!!!

does anyone have any good ideas about getting extra cash? or any savvy ways of saving more?  quite hard with everything going up in price i may add isnt it!!!


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

Hi,

Sorry to hear of your failed tx 

Have you looked at www.moneysavingexpert.co.uk (or com..  ) there are always loads of good ideas on there. Have a read of their forums.

Other thing is to sell, sell, sell! Bootsales & Ebay are great ways to make a little extra cash.


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi Kitten,

I'm sorry you have experienced another failed cycle   

I had 6 fails before my 7th cycle worked last September and struggled to scrimp and save just enough to pay for each cycle but I knew due to my age I couldn't wait to save the money before my 7th cycle began.  Still saving as much as I could I applied for a Tesco interest free credit card which had 13 months interest free period, this helped us pay for the shortfall of what we couldn't save in time.  We're still paying it off but will be finished before the interest period begins.  This may not be for you because it's not really a way to save cash but I just wanted to tell you how we did it.

Good luck x


----------

